# This Is Probably Going To Sound Crazy.....



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I was talking with a guy at a local tackle shop who says the Ottawa River may be worth a try at some point for steelhead. Knowing a little about the history of that river, and that it does not receive a stocking of steelhead, I was skeptical. I know it probably gets a few strays, but nothing too substantial. The guy directed me to a Blade article: 

http://www.toledoblade.com/MattMarkey/2013/01/06/Steelhead-big-man-on-UT-campus.html

After reading that I may be a bit more inclined to believe it gets a few more fish than first thought. Has anyone had similar experience? I know the stream has cleaned up a lot, especially from Ottawa Park west. Does anyone fish it for steelhead, or anything else for that matter? Just curious. I'm not going to give up my runs over to the Rocky or Vermilion, or out to the Muskegon, or even up to the Huron, but with the possibility that close to me here in Toledo, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The Maumee and Sandusky get occasional steelhead too but they are bigger rivers throughout the stretch where they would normally be found ( small fish in big water ) , I think the Ottawa being smaller and sorta ditch like just means more opportunity to come in closer contact with the few steelhead that are there , or be able to spot them in the smaller river ( big fish in small water ).


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Steelhead end up in every ditch and trib that touches lake Erie... This one made the press because it's bordered by a university and a large population center.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I've seen King Salmon in box traps in southern Wood County before. They all get fish


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I remember back in the day the same thing Red. I'am talking late 70's for me. We didn't know what the heck they were.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

While you're there, chum for some sharks too.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

There are times when you may catch pretty much any fish that swims in Erie in there . Use to fish it years ago at Highland Park and caught many Steelies, nice Pike, Walleyes, Perch, both Large and Smallmouth bass, tons of Whitebass . With the dams gone now , Im sure fish now move up as far as the depths allow .

Dwayne


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

The stream walleyewiz is referring to is actually swan creek


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I called the ODNR to get a little more info. I found out a few interesting things. The stray runs on many unstocked Ohio streams are stronger than one might think. In addition to the Ottawa, every Lake Erie trib gets some sort of run. Many of the strays are not Ohio stocked fish. The current theory on that is steelhead stocked in PA, NY, Michigan, or Canadian streams venture too far from their natal streams when the spawning urge hits based on water temp and other factors. So, they seek out the closest stream possible. Some Lake Superior stocked fish have even been found in Lake Erie streams, so they move around.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

That's good info. It's crazy where they end up. Too bad here in the western basin our streams are rarely the ones that those lost steelhead end up closest too


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

It's piqued my interest enough to spend an hour or two checking out likely spots in Ottawa or Wildwood Parks. Both are 15 minutes from my house so it's not a big time investment for what could be fun.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I actually fish several small creeks that connect to Erie the mouths of them opening up to the beaches gets a lot of Chrome that come to check them out. I've also caught perch, pike, bass, Crappie in these while trying to hook a ChromeDome.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

TopCat said:


> It's piqued my interest enough to spend an hour or two checking out likely spots in Ottawa or Wildwood Parks. Both are 15 minutes from my house so it's not a big time investment for what could be fun.


TopCat, Wildwood no longer allows people to roam "off of the trails". A friend and I were escorted out of the park late last year after fishing the same spots a few days per week for the past 6 years. Apparently it is up to the individual superintendent of each park if they will allow off-trail activities and they changed the rules We are banned indefinitely and were told not to come back. We don't smoke and don't litter so I'm not sure what all of the fuss was about. The gentleman who escorted us out even stated that if it were up to him we could fish since he has seen us fishing back there multiple times.

Ottawa Park still allows off trail activities to my knowledge.

Going along with what others have said there are steelhead and salmon in all of the rivers in the early fall. From my experiences you will do better getting permission from a farmer that has an extensive ditch network through their land and scope that out after a big rain. You may be surprised as to what you come across.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

the_waterwolf said:


> TopCat, Wildwood no longer allows people to roam "off of the trails". A friend and I were escorted out of the park late last year after fishing the same spots a few days per week for the past 6 years. Apparently it is up to the individual superintendent of each park if they will allow off-trail activities and they changed the rules We are banned indefinitely and were told not to come back. We don't smoke and don't litter so I'm not sure what all of the fuss was about. The gentleman who escorted us out even stated that if it were up to him we could fish since he has seen us fishing back there multiple times.
> 
> Ottawa Park still allows off trail activities to my knowledge.
> 
> Going along with what others have said there are steelhead and salmon in all of the rivers in the early fall. From my experiences you will do better getting permission from a farmer that has an extensive ditch network through their land and scope that out after a big rain. You may be surprised as to what you come across.


Thanks for the info on Wildwood. I had no idea.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow that's interesting about Wildwood. I've gone off marked trails several times there, never knew you could get in such trouble for it. Could have been because you were fishing there as they have signs that say 'keep out of the water' due to the toxins and pollution.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

That far west the stream is cleaner. Most of the consumption alerts have been lifted for the river west of Secor Road. Further east there were huge problems with industrial outflow and seepage from landfills. My guess is they want people to stick to the trails because of liability/safety issues.


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

the_waterwolf said:


> Ottawa Park still allows off trail activities to my knowledge.


Now that the golf course is City run, it's a lot more laid back. There are "no fishing" signs on the side of the pond thats on a hole but if you are courteous and mindful of the golfers no one will say a thing


That said, the river between Jermain and the bridge on the golf course will produce many white bass if the river is high enough and early enough. This year is looking good for city stripes


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Pulled these out of the creek between Sidecut Park (Silver Lake) and the main river. They were in the culvert area by the main part of park. However it was 1999.


----------

